# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Sundew rendered by the EF 100mm /2.8 Macro USM

## hwchoy

before I kena hooted by Benny for holding out on AQ  :Opps: 

The EF 100mm macro lens is sharp. while there are are lenses that are "tack sharp", some how the macro lens has this "clinically sharp" quality about it. click the full res pix and see the details! shot at /13 to avoid excessive diffraction softness, 1:1 magnification and slight cropping. no sharpening in photoshop.

* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## trident

Choy,
I do agree with you that the canon 100mm is a sharp lens, this picture certainly proves it. I am now in the process of buying a macro lens and would to hear what do you think of the Tamron 90mm macro.
Thnaks.

----------


## hwchoy

I have used the tamron 90 on a Nikon. It is certainly a damn sharp lens and very competent and well built. The only thing lacking is internal focusing (i.e. lens barrel of the tamron extends during focusing).

----------


## benny

I would say that the 100 mm is really sharp, as can be seen by hwchoy's excellent example here. Comparable to other L lenses costing 2 to 3 times more in the same focal range.

Internal focusing is actually important if you don't want your subjects to be 'spooked' while you are shooting. Sometimes it happens. 

Anyway, as I've said, very good control of lighting for the above pictures. However, I think I would prefer a slight more generous crop for the second frame. I thought it was a bit too tight. But I love the composition.

Cheers,

----------


## trident

Choy, Benny,
Thanks for your reply, initially I was looking to buying the Tamron 90mm, but after using Benetay's Canon 100mm I have decided to get the 100mm instead. I feel the internal focusing is very fast and smooth and of course I don't want to "spook" my subject while shooting.
Thanks

----------


## hwchoy

> Anyway, as I've said, very good control of lighting for the above pictures. However, I think I would prefer a slight more generous crop for the second frame. I thought it was a bit too tight. But I love the composition.
> 
> Cheers,


alas, a lot of times with subjects like these its not a matter of photography but rather documentation. the subjects were in one large tray that cannot be moved because these plants are extremely sensitive to being moved about. so its not much composition but how to siam the neighbouring plants and the pots, etc  :Grin:  that's also why the high speed flash to black out the surroundings.

lighting control? as I said, the magic of ETTL  :Kiss:

----------


## valice

> Choy, Benny,
> Thanks for your reply, initially I was looking to buying the Tamron 90mm, but after using Benetay's Canon 100mm I have decided to get the 100mm instead. I feel the internal focusing is very fast and smooth and of course I don't want to "spook" my subject while shooting.
> Thanks


Keep a look out for 2nd hands in the market.
But do you the current market price as a guide. So 2nd hand should be less than 700 if possible.  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Is that sundew belongs to somebody one or wild one?

----------


## hwchoy

in the bottom corner you can see it belongs to WEE Wei Wen. This is Ifurita at the plant forum lah.  :Smile:

----------


## juggler

Choy: Nice pic. The flower looks like hanging in mid-air. I got to try this sometime. My macro lens is under-utilised!

----------


## hwchoy

that's the feeding organ (or whatchamacallit) of the sundew, not flower. I think its a modified leaf.

----------


## kuching

> in the bottom corner you can see it belongs to WEE Wei Wen. This is Ifurita at the plant forum lah.


Oh is Ifurita. :Smile:

----------

